# Esperanto: sana vs. sane



## HalloweenJr

Saluton!

Mi cuestión es por una confusión mía, de algo que todavía no entiendo:

Por ejemplo, cuando dices _la varma lakto estas bona_, yo veo que también es _la varma lakto estas bone_. Yo sé que si termina en -e es adverbio, y en -a si es adjetivo. Entonces: ¿aquí estamos diciendo "de qué forma" está la leche (lo cual sería el adverbio) o la estamos describiendo? (lo cual es el adjetivo)

Agradezco de antemano sus respuestas.

Ĝis la revido!


----------



## Rallino

Saluton HalloweenJr 

Antes de iniciar a mi respuesta, debo decir que mi español está caótico... Por eso, disculpa si cometo errores. 

Cuando yo estudiaba esperanto, tuve yo también algunos problemas sobre este tema: adjetivos y adverbios. Los ejemplos qu tú has dado son todos los dos utilizados, y hay unas discusiones sobre este problema en esperanto (puedes leer una aquí). Se dice que este uso de los adverbios en esperanto és _un efecto de los idiomas eslavos*_. (Eso és normal, si tenemos en cuenta el hecho que Zamenhof él mismo era un hablante nativo de ruso. )

Pero, por la gente que no quiere leer toda la página, la parte que habla de nuestro subjecto és _(espero que hables inglés)_:

_The use of the adverb in Esperanto in phrases such as    'danci estas facile' (literally 'to dance is easily') is idiomatic    and illogical but is probably due to the influence of Slav languages.    It ignores the substantival character of the infinitive, with which    Ido correctly uses the adjective._)

Lo que yo pienso, és que puedes utilizar tanto el adjetivo cómo el adverbio.




*Hablando del efecto eslávo, me he acordado de un libro sobre un otro tema similar. El libro és en esperanto, pero pienso que lo puedes leer con poca dificultad: _Du malsanoj en Esperanto: Kia-ismo, Tiom-kiom-ismo_. Creo que te puede interesar.


----------



## HalloweenJr

Rallino said:


> Saluton HalloweenJr
> 
> Antes de iniciar a mi respuesta, debo decir que mi español está caótico... Por eso, disculpa si cometo errores.
> 
> Cuando yo estudiaba esperanto, tuve yo también algunos problemas sobre este tema: adjetivos y adverbios. Los ejemplos qu*e* tú has dado son los dos utilizados, y hay unas discusiones sobre este problema en esperanto (puedes leer una aquí). Se dice que este uso de los adverbios en esperanto *e*s _un efecto de los idiomas eslavos*_. (Eso *e*s normal, si tenemos en cuenta el hecho *de* que Zamenhof él mismo era un hablante nativo *del idioma* ruso. )
> 
> Pero, *como* la gente que no quiere leer toda la página, la parte que habla de nuestro subjecto *e*s _(espero que hables inglés)_:
> 
> _The use of the adverb in Esperanto in phrases such as 'danci estas facile' (literally 'to dance is easily') is idiomatic and illogical but is probably due to the influence of Slav languages. It ignores the substantival character of the infinitive, with which Ido correctly uses the adjective._)
> 
> Lo que yo pienso, *e*s que puedes utilizar tanto el adjetivo c*o*mo el adverbio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hablando del efecto esl*a*vo, me he acordado de un libro sobre un otro tema similar. El libro *e*s en esperanto, pero pienso que lo puedes leer con poca dificultad: _Du malsanoj en Esperanto: Kia-ismo, Tiom-kiom-ismo_. Creo que te puede interesar.


 
Creo que ya entendí. Y sí. . . hablo inglés.

Te hice unas cuantas correcciones.

Dankon! Bonan nokton!


----------



## Miĉjo

Mi komprenas la hispanan, do komprenas vian demandon, tamen ne sufiĉe bone skribas ĝin por povi respondi hispanlingve. Mi esperas ke vi sufiĉe bone regas esperanton, por ke vi ne tro ĝeniĝu pro mia esperantlingva respondo, kaj petegas vian pardonemon pri mia aŭdacemo.

La verbo _esti_ ligas vorton al alia, kiu aŭ identigas aŭ priskribas la unuan. Se la unua vorto estas substantivo (ekz. _lakto_), kaj la dua priskribas (ekz. _bon-_), la dua, ĉar ĝi priskribas substantivon, devas esti adjektivo (_bona_). Se, anstataŭ _varma lakto_, oni dirus je _*trinki* varman lakton_, la priskribilo ne plu priskribus substantivon, tamen verbon, do devus esti adverbo, tiel: _trinki varman lakton estas bone_.

Demandante vin, ĉu mi uzu adjektivon aŭ adverbon, vi ĉiam demandu: kion mi priskribas? La respondo helpos vin scii, kiun vi uzu.

Ĝis!


----------



## Ekvintroj

Miĉjo said:


> Mi komprenas la hispanan, do komprenas vian demandon, tamen ne sufiĉe bone skribas ĝin por povi respondi hispanlingve. Mi esperas ke vi sufiĉe bone regas esperanton, por ke vi ne tro ĝeniĝu pro mia esperantlingva respondo, kaj petegas vian pardonemon pri mia aŭdacemo.
> 
> La verbo _esti_ ligas vorton al alia, kiu aŭ identigas aŭ priskribas la unuan. Se la unua vorto estas substantivo (ekz. _lakto_), kaj la dua priskribas (ekz. _bon-_), la dua, ĉar ĝi priskribas substantivon, devas esti adjektivo (_bona_). Se, anstataŭ _varma lakto_, oni dirus je _*trinki* varman lakton_, la priskribilo ne plu priskribus substantivon, tamen verbon, do devus esti adverbo, tiel: _trinki varman lakton estas bone_.
> 
> Demandante vin, ĉu mi uzu adjektivon aŭ adverbon, vi ĉiam demandu: kion mi priskribas? La respondo helpos vin scii, kiun vi uzu.
> 
> Ĝis!



Mi apenaŭa komprendas la teksto.

Dankon.


----------

